# i kno this is too late but....



## jlpearl (Jun 9, 2002)

ground control camber plates mount above the shock towers....the give a little extra suspension travel. these are the plates i bought for my car, and the mounting location is the major factor in this decision.


----------



## jlpearl (Jun 9, 2002)

*SORRY*

i hit "new thread" rather than "post reply"....i meant to reply to the discussion on the stillen camber plates


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

jlpearl said:


> *ground control camber plates mount above the shock towers....the give a little extra suspension travel. these are the plates i bought for my car, and the mounting location is the major factor in this decision. *


Well ill just ask U this on here since the thread is still up.. How much did the camber plates run you and what improvements do they give--I dunno too much about this...to be honest


----------



## jlpearl (Jun 9, 2002)

*mine were like 320 shipped i think*

i honestly dont remember the exact price, becuz when i called to order my GC camber plates, they were out of stock. however they had a set of "defects" on the shelf which had irregular coloring on the center section. anyways i believe the regular price falls bwt $350 and $375. They add a little extra suspension travel, and the allow easy adjustments of castor and camber (though there is little range of motion for castor adjustments on a B14) the biggest improvement is being able to change the camber for different driving conditions ie: drag race, auto-x, daily driving. hope this helps. if u need further clarifciation let me know.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

350 plus shipping. and someone told me that they didnt give any extra susp. travel. that is crap because i have the plates and i can tell that it gave more camber. i have the groud control coilovers bottomed out on my with stock wheels (konigs are off for the winter) so.... the cambers really made a diff. on my car. easy install. took 15 min. how do i adj. the caster? i didnt think you could.


----------

